# Pinterest.com A great way to organize your Halloween Ideas



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

I totally just started one of those a few days ago for that exact purpose!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I like it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

We should be Pinterest buddies. What's your account under?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

No problem. I'm loving the site it's great fun.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Can you make certain parts of your pinterest account private or is everything public where anyone can see it?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think you can make private boards but I haven't really researched it much.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

My thinking behind that it that I wouldn't want to pin up a lot of stuff relating to my upcoming parties that I want to keep as a surprise for my guests.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, what a great idea! I've heard of Pinterest, but I must confess I haven't researched it at all. How long does it take to get an invite? It's kinda weird you can't just sign up. I requested an invite, so as soon as it goes through I'm going to make one!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I've signed up to wait for an invite too, I love the idea and I'm interested to see how easy to use it is


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm also waiting for an invite. After looking at the site more closely & doing a few searches, I REALLY like it! Tons of great ideas & all in 1 spot!


----------



## BlackCat4 (Jul 19, 2009)

Great idea! I literally just heard about Pinterest yesterday from my cousin!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I got invited and its awesome! I just started my Halloween 2011 board. I might at add a Halloween 2012 board too!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

If any of you want instant invites, PM me your preferred email address.

I've had my account for awhile now and LOVE it. Here's my Halloween board. http://pinterest.com/runawayoctober/halloween/

Buzzard, you can't currently make private boards, but I know alot of people have been asking for them, so hopefully sometime in the future. I'd like one for gift ideas/planning at least.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I just got on Pinterest about a week ago. Love. It.

All I have is a Halloween board but it's all just items I've repinned from other people. Such a great idea! (RunawayOctober I repinned about half of your stuff!)


----------



## Halloween_Honey (Aug 21, 2011)

That's too cool! I want some of those DIY Project instructions


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Noelle, I think I found your board today actually!  It's a ton of fun (and slightly consumingly addicting...  )


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I got my invite really quickly, a couple of days ago  I didn't know how complicated it might be but I was pleasantly surprised, it's really easy! I love that you just get a little bookmark icon and it'll pick up ANY pictures on a page to see if you want to pin them.

Plus now all this inspiration from other people's boards has me thinking about 2012 as well


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm glad that others are just as hooked as I am.


----------



## BlackCat4 (Jul 19, 2009)

I just got my invite today....Creating my first board now....Halloween, of course!!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can start one of these without a facebook or twitter account? I have neither.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

It doesn't appear that way, which is a little weird. I didn't look into it very hard but it seems like a shame that you can't just sign up the normal way without involving all of facebook haha


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn, I really wanted to sign up.
It looks like a lot of fun, but I don't want to have twitter or facebook accounts.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

@Katshead, thank you for getting me addicted to this site! My invite arrived quickly and now I'm hooked.
@RunawayOctober, I love your pins! You have so many and they're beautiful!

I've re-pinned from both of you to start my Halloween boards, but I did create a Harry Potter one, if anyone is so inclined: http://pinterest.com/lacepumpkins/a-slytherin-off-to-hogwarts/

Now for more Halloween. Who else has made one I can follow??


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm doing Harry Potter! I'm off to see if you've got anything I can repin


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

LadyJackOLantern said:


> I just requested an invite today too, I'm excited to start pinning!


It's sooo much fun! I love seeing all the stuff that you're all pinning.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

This is seriously so much fun! I just got a couple of my friends to sign up already lol. Please guys, post yours here so we can follow each other (and re-pin each other)! 
This is my main page: http://pinterest.com/lacepumpkins/


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

This is my one, feel free to follow me 

http://pinterest.com/hauntedkitten


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine is http://pinterest.com/kristen_ralls/


----------



## SewWoodsy (Aug 30, 2011)

I love Pinterest. It's one of the first boards I started. I've started following most of you. In case your interested in following my board: http://pinterest.com/sewwoodsy/halloween/


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I love it! 
Here are mine, I have one for my Halloween Haunt/decor: http://pinterest.com/mizerella/halloween/ 
and one for my party: http://pinterest.com/mizerella/halloween-party/

I've already started re-pinning from you all.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous boards! I'm so in love with this site  I've been on a re-pinning and liking marathon with all the spookiness you all just shared! Thanks for sharing! I hope more people sign up or de-lurk and post their boards!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

So weird! Whenever I click on the links to the pinterest boards from this thread, it takes me to the correct address, but all I see is a plain white screen, nothing on it, for any of them! Anybody happen to know why this might be?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine doesn't seem to be working right at the moment either. I think it may just be a problem with the website. Anyone else having a problem? Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

boobear said:


> Does anyone know if you can start one of these without a facebook or twitter account? I have neither.


Yep, that leaves me out too & I refuse to sign up for either just for this, even though it is cool. Until you can sign up without either, I'll stick to my folders of bookmarks.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG katshead yours has just given me so many ideas! I love the floating candles! I'mma start one of those.

Hey ^ we have the same avatar


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Me and Kitten have the same avatar, I mean. 

SOME OF YOU GUYS ARE POTTERHEADS as well as Hallowe'en addicts!! That makes me sooo happy!!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

http://pinterest.com/lea32r/ < there's me. Nothing on it yet lol. Now I'm off to add you all. And steal your pins


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

totally addicted!!!!!!!!!! http://pinterest.com/amyhull/halloween/ love it!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

These boards are a great way to visually organize your ideas!

http://pinterest.com/tannasgach/


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm actually having some issues with Pinterest. When I go to pin something it's saying the software publisher couldn't be verified...? And then it refuses to pin *eye roll*


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

That's weird, I haven't had any trouble pinning on two different computers 


I might add, I've been adding everyone who links here  so if you've got any mystery followers, they might be me!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it's awesome that when I check some of your guys pages I find out I already follow you.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Lea, Pinterest can still be very glitchy. It's usually not you, it's them. So, sadly, step away from the pins for awhile and it will work again eventually.


----------



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been pinning for awhile now...I love it. It's my go to place for just about everything now from recipes to decorating to artwork. It's basically the internet in a condensed topic-related form. I've managed to get most of my family pinning, it has been interesting to see what they pin! My husband pins castles, swords and Celtic leather work, my daughter pins white boxer (dog) pics and gorgeous bedroom linen designs. My son pins tattoo designs and punk band CD covers. It's very relaxing at the end of a day when there's nothing on TV. I also enjoy getting to know my fb friends in a different way as Pinterest retrieves your list of friends and gives you the option of following those of your choice who are also pinning. PS it is super easy to use!! 

Here's my Halloween board http://pinterest.com/emjay958/halloween/


----------



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

Just started following your boards! They all look great. The timing was perfect as I was planning my treat table and was considering doing chocolate cherry mice - and there they were! Thanks for saving me the trouble of hunting around the net!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Emjay said:


> Just started following your boards! They all look great. The timing was perfect as I was planning my treat table and was considering doing chocolate cherry mice - and there they were! Thanks for saving me the trouble of hunting around the net!


I know it's super awesome to have all my stuff in one spot. I'm following all of you now I think.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

http://pinterest.com/writerdebbie/

im an addict and pin EVERYTHING.... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Just started myself: http://pinterest.com/lovemanor/


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone 

I first learned about pintrest a couple days ago on the forum. I am still in the process of transfering all of my bookmarks to pintrest but here is my account http://pinterest.com/propmistress/

I have also checked out everyone elses account and I love all of your ideas.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

_Holy Guacamole Batgirl!_ You have been doing a lot of pinning! I love how you categorized all of your boards propmistress. Great job!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Love your board, Runaway! Can't wait to get started


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks Tannasgach... I have a ton of halloween bookmarks plus I stole a ton of ideas from everyone else... 


Now I have to transfer my other holiday and party ideas.....


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Just wanted to add my board. Of course I repinned a ton of stuff from everyone else. 

http://pinterest.com/kuronekotsukino/halloween-2011/


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I just finished transfering all of my halloween bookmarks and sadly at least 1/2 were no longer available...

However I still have 1204 halloween related pins 

I am tempted to scan my favorite halloween pics from magazines into an album so I could pin them to boards.... hmmmmm


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all your boards everyone  Looks like great minds think very much alike!!!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

This is mine! Feel free to follow me!
http://pinterest.com/ilean/


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Ilean, I picked up some new pins from you.  I rarely use bookmarks anymore, I pin everything. If the site ever shut down, I'd be screwed.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I was stalking somebody's posts (I don't even remember who now)... and found this. I made a Pintrest! 

http://pinterest.com/lilghouliette/

There's not much out there right now, but eventually here I will go through all your boards and steal stuff....


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool I made one for my theme party:

http://pinterest.com/redrum/bioshock-halloween/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is mine!!!Feel free to follow me 

https://pinterest.com/dawnrb/


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I am LOVING all of these  such great ideas I haven't come across yet! Feel free to follow me
https://pinterest.com/jkuhns1031/


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the invite - got some new pins - Yay!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

How long does it take to get an invite? I have signed up....just waiting now.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

chinclub said:


> How long does it take to get an invite? I have signed up....just waiting now.


If you request an invite from the website it takes a lot longer, if you PM me with your email, I can send you an instant invite


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the offer. It took awhile but my invite from the site did come. My page is https://pinterest.com/jamiemchin/


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got lots of Halloween Pin Boards so I'm just putting my profile on here! Follow me if you want!

http://pinterest.com/pmpknqueen/
(I've also got a board with my apothecary jar labels there too  )
Btw some of you got some great stuff on Pinterest! Following!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm just starting my boards but here I am: http://pinterest.com/khpinson/


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I just sent for an invite for pinertest. Thinking it will be good for Halloween, and my Cub Scout Pack.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

If you want it faster just give me your email and I will send you an invite. I think that lets you in instantly. My email is [email protected] If you email me I will see it faster than if you message me here.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

I love Pinterest! Here is the link to my boards: http://pinterest.com/ladyval05/


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Got my invite this morning and have been pinning since (in between trying to get work done lol). Re-pinned some of yours and will likely do ALOT more! Can see myself being totally obsessed 
My boards - http://pinterest.com/rosella85/


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Reposting mine since it became a dead link when I renamed one of my boards. Decided not to link to the board this time.

http://pinterest.com/kuronekotsukino/


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's mine

http://pinterest.com/roseylilmomma/halloween/


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I owe someone on this board a thank you for the candy dish I am making today. I got a .69 terra cotta pot and drip pan and spend a 1.00 on the round glass bowl. I had black spray paint and the small plastic skull. After painting the pot and drip tray black, I turned the pot up-side down, glued on the glass container. Then turning the drip tray up-side down I glued the small skeleton head to the bottom to use as a handle. I may add a bow or possibly a stencil to decorate the pot a bit but all in all I think this makes a great candy dish. Here is the one I found online, and mine. I may end up using the larger tray for the top of the jar. I haven't decided which one I like better. I ended up changing the paint to a glossy black, added a wide purple bow and I did use the skull handle. The white glue did not hold so I ended up cleaning it off and glued it with E6000 which dried clear.

So anyway...Thanks to everyone who posted links to their wonderful Halloween ideas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Yay! I love the "halloween" pinterest!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ghouliet said:


> I owe someone on this board a thank you for the candy dish I am making today. I got a .69 terra cotta pot and drip pan and spend a 1.00 on the round glass bowl. I had black spray paint and the small plastic skull. After painting the pot and drip tray black, I turned the pot up-side down, glued on the glass container. Then turning the drip tray up-side down I glued the small skeleton head to the bottom to use as a handle. I may add a bow or possibly a stencil to decorate the pot a bit but all in all I think this makes a great candy dish. Here is the one I found online, and mine. I may end up using the larger tray for the top of the jar. I haven't decided which one I like better.
> 
> So anyway...Thanks to everyone who posted links to their wonderful Halloween ideas.
> View attachment 108567
> View attachment 108568


Very cute!!!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/pam2/

I'm happy to see I am not the only one with a Halloween 2012 Board.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Halloween Forum has created a Pinterest account at: http://pinterest.com/halloweenforum/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been seeing the Pinterest.com name all over the place when I'm online. CBS news ran a segment on it tonight and so saw what it was all about for the first time. Have to take a look at it when I get a chance. Nice to read your comments here. Thought it was interesting to see a thread on it on the forum _just after_ I saw the segment. I know the thread was started a while ago but you know how it is when something new starts and you then see it _everywhere_. Funny.

Thanks for the link Larry!


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all, I have started following all of you! you guys have some GREAT ideas. And THANK YOU LARRY for starting one for the board! Here is my board http://pinterest.com/efelantswoozles/ I know, I am Thataway here, what can I say, multiple personalities


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I discovered pinterest about a month or so ago ,and have been pinning my fool head off!! here is my page

http://pinterest.com/betheneg/

on question for every one, I am following alot of you, how do I find who I am following, when I go to my page, it is just my page and I can only find friends from face book,,, if I log off does it show up? sorry if a dumb question, but haven't found it !


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

When you go to your boards, in the upper left corner under your name it says something like 10 Followers, 10 Following. They are clickable. When you click on them it gives you a list of who is following you and who you are following 

I'm on your list!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you, thataway, yup, am following you, it is amazing how many I was following even before I saw this thread,,, just from looking up Halloween and going from there!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so happy to be back on the forum - it feels like coming home. While trying to recover from last years party I had pinterest to keep me company. RunawayOctober told me about it last October and I was hooked instantly (thank you!!)
I'm at http://pinterest.com/witchfulthinkng/
I have been spending the day discovering everyone elses wonderous pages - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Im on it and its fabulous!*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't understand it at all.I love looking at the pictures tho.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey fellow Halloween-aholics! I have been on Pinterest for a few months now and was so excited to find this thread. I am now following all of you, and I LOVE your pins! Here's the link to my Halloween board if you're interested in following me ...http://pinterest.com/susieappleby/halloween/
Keep pinning!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love pinterest! I'm on it too! So fun to pin goodies to your boards... ^v^


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

bethene said:


> I discovered pinterest about a month or so ago ,and have been pinning my fool head off!! here is my page
> 
> http://pinterest.com/betheneg/
> 
> on question for every one, I am following alot of you, how do I find who I am following, when I go to my page, it is just my page and I can only find friends from face book,,, if I log off does it show up? sorry if a dumb question, but haven't found it !


I'm now following you, Bethene.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

ScaredyCat said:


> Hey fellow Halloween-aholics! I have been on Pinterest for a few months now and was so excited to find this thread. I am now following all of you, and I LOVE your pins! Here's the link to my Halloween board if you're interested in following me ...http://pinterest.com/susieappleby/halloween/
> Keep pinning!


added you...^v^


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

I just recently joined and I'm already addicted! Love it!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I had heard of Pinterest but never knew what it was or how to use it. Wow, now I know and I love looking at all your boards, and have requested to join. Meanwhile, I'll be looking at all your posts and figuring out how to use it! Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

marsham, me too. my daughter and a friend had introduced me to it. now i am hooked. i think it is a great place to organize theme ideas, so you can look back at all your ideas for new projects to include. i have boards for each of my 4 themes and one for general halloween ideas.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

So how long does it take to get an invite to join? i am finding so many great ideas I want to save them all. Patience is NOT my middle name!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I joined tonight and I'm having a blast browsing boards. I am following a lot of you and trying to figure out how it all works. My link is http://pinterest.com/marshasm128/halloween-ideas/ Not too much there now but it's growing.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I just added you Marsham! You're going to love it.

I'm having so much fun with all of you on Pinterest.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

following you, Marsham,, goota find you gromit05,


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am on tthere to http://pinterest.com/halloween71/


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I am following everyone in this thread, now, I believe. I had to lol at "patience is not my middle name," marsham. i am the same way.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I've become such a pinning maniac that I decided my Halloween board needed some serious organization or I wouldn't be able to find anything come Halloween. I divided up my general halloween board into a few themes and thought I would post the new links here, in case you all would like to follow my new ones too. It sure has been a blast to see all the cool ideas you guys are pinning!

http://pinterest.com/susieappleby/halloween-food/
http://pinterest.com/susieappleby/halloween-drinks/
http://pinterest.com/susieappleby/halloween-party-ideas/
http://pinterest.com/susieappleby/halloween-decorating/


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I have been so addicted to Pinterest and all your fantastic Halloween ideas and boards, I might forget to actually decorate for Halloween and forget the party. Somebody remind me when it's getting close, so I can put the computer down and get to work!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, marsham,, that is so the truth!!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

All this Pinteresting is making me realize I am SOOOOOO not alone in my year long obsession with Halloween. I'm so glad you guys are out there! Haha!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I am loving everyones boards- so many great ideas. The HF board is geat too!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Good day all it's been a while i haven't been on here and i was reading this thread and i started my Pinterest too really love it i don't have much on it now but it will grow with time 
http://pinterest.com/frenchy45/ feel free to come on and have fun

Frenchy


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

bethene said:


> following you, Marsham,, goota find you gromit05,


Bethene, I think you are following me..I'm Terrie with the pixie of my Samoyed. ^v^


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I added a "PIN IT" button to the forum today where you can post pics in the posts here from the forum! Right now there are some limitations like only posts the first picture in a thread, but hopefully it will improve.

Please feel free to pin all types of stuff from the forum 

Thanks.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Terri, I think I am following you now. It's confusing at times to figure out who's who and who I'm following. I'm trying to follow everyone from the forum if I can figure out who they are!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Larry, sounds cool. How do you get to the pin it button here?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I found this site a while back looking for other things. Maybe I should get an account


----------



## Betwixt & Between (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG!! I REALLY need to get on this pinterest bandwagon... i have a folder of stuff, but this is better and takes up less space!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys! I am one of those that after Halloween, go on with other things.. But I'm getting the Halloween tingles so I popped in - and what do I see?? PINTEREST! I LOVE it and it has been consuming me since November 1, lol... It was neat to see that I already follow a lot of you and I went nuts this afternoon pinning and following anyone that gave a link! So, here's mine. http://pinterest.com/sunmum/ Was also great to see that your other boards had a lot in common with some of my boards! Happy pinning peeps!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I really wish this weren't connected to Facebook because I refuse to use Facebook for anything.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

RCIAG , you don't have to use Facebook at all. I don't.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The link they sent me was a Facebook link so I just assumed (wrongly apparently ) you had to Facebook to do it. What am I doing wrong then?

This is what it says on their site:



> How to sign up for Pinterest
> 
> Pinterest is currently invite-only. You can request an invite from us or you can be invited by someone who is already a part of Pinterest.
> 
> When you receive an invite, you can register via Facebook Connect or connect through Twitter.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I believe you can give someone on Pinterest your email and they can invite you?? If you want to pm me your email , we can try it?? I signed up so long ago, I forget how I did the silly thing, lol.. I will look again. I do have facebook, but my facebook is totally separated from my Pinterest (or so I thought... hmmmmmm) I am going to Pinterest right now!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

*Pinterest*

http://pinterest.com/jakiedoodle/halloween/
My pinterest page..... I love pinterest!  So addicting! 

I love some of these ideas everyone! My boyfriend and I are already talking about our party this year. It'll only be our 2nd party - but after the power went out at the beginning of the 1st one, this one can only be better!!!!!! haha


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope, you are right! You cannot join without Facebook or Twitter! That is crazy! There are so many people out there that would love this site that don't have other social networks!! Sorry, RCIAG! Either I was drinkin something when I signed up and don't remember, or it's changed.. (I am thinking it was the alcohol  )


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh well. Alcohol is a good excuse. I like how these places assume everyone has a Facebook/myspace/twitter account. It's almost like it's a given nowadays that you have some sort of media site attached to your name. I refuse to be bullied into things like that just because it's what you're "supposed to have because EVERYONE has it." I've never been much of a follower.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is my link: http://pinterest.com/kab827/halloween/ 
Thanks for starting this forum.  I love the ideas!!!


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm new to the forum but not to pinterest. I am an addict and I seem to already follow many of you, and now I have added the rest. Check out my Halloween board and others at http://pinterest.com/lbergg/


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

OK I am definitely requesting an invite now!! Great Halloween pages!!!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm loving everyones pages- and the fact that forum members are joining up, its such a great way to share ideas other than on here! 
Btw, if anyone is wanting to join, feel free to PM me with your email and I'll send you an invite which I believe is quite a lot quicker than requesting an invite from them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

*Thanks for the great pins!*



yummum29 said:


> Hey guys! I am one of those that after Halloween, go on with other things.. But I'm getting the Halloween tingles so I popped in - and what do I see?? PINTEREST! I LOVE it and it has been consuming me since November 1, lol... It was neat to see that I already follow a lot of you and I went nuts this afternoon pinning and following anyone that gave a link! So, here's mine. http://pinterest.com/sunmum/ Was also great to see that your other boards had a lot in common with some of my boards! Happy pinning peeps!!


I have enjoyed everyones pins here but have totally enjoyed yours and stolen quite a bit, so Thanks!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Anytime! I love that we share


----------



## MonkeyWench (May 19, 2012)

I am a pinaholic, thank you for this thread! Following several of your boards now 

Here's mine: http://pinterest.com/JuliaTorkelson/
and my Halloween decor board: http://pinterest.com/JuliaTorkelson/halloween-and-curiosities/


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Great thread idea!
Here is mine: http://pinterest.com/amberpaulovic/


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

broevil said:


> Great thread idea!
> Here is mine: http://pinterest.com/amberpaulovic/


You have a great page!!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dead Red (Jun 3, 2012)

Think I have followed most of you all  Here's mine for this years party, my very first!! http://pinterest.com/alishapatricia/abandoned-haunted-house-halloween-party/


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Dead Red said:


> Think I have followed most of you all  Here's mine for this years party, my very first!! http://pinterest.com/alishapatricia/abandoned-haunted-house-halloween-party/


Great board! I followed you!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Oooh! Here's mine! http://pinterest.com/athenahm/halloween/ Feel free to follow!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Jumpin' Jehosefats, I have so much pinning to catch up on! Someone come check on me this time tomorrow to make sure I ate something.


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

AthenaHM said:


> Jumpin' Jehosefats, I have so much pinning to catch up on! Someone come check on me this time tomorrow to make sure I ate something.


HA HA... I'll sit down and play on pinterest for a minute, and lose forty! 
Just stack some protein bars next to your computer!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

broevil said:


> HA HA... I'll sit down and play on pinterest for a minute, and lose forty!
> Just stack some protein bars next to your computer!


LOL, protein bars, check! Coffee, check! Thanks for the tip, haha.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

such great pages everyone. keep 'em coming!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/pin/258745941061673925/?ref=nf

Check out this enchanting sign!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

3 hours later I realized "organize" is a myth. How in the heck can I be "organized" when every single day I add more 'ideas'? Nothing is organized...it's just another place to save the 1000's of ideas I don't have time or money to complete!! Thank you pinterest for effectively ruining my dreams with the fabulous ideas I can't stop clicking on, and definitely cannot afford!! =P


----------



## thehalloweenqueen (Jun 18, 2012)

I've formed quite the unhealthy obsession with Pinterest--I have my personal account PLUS one just associated to my blogs... Whew! http://pinterest.com/atasteofmybrain/ But it's such a great place to share and find ideas that I couldn't possibly consider it "wasting" time


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

Pinterest. Is. Tiring. 

Thanks for the inspiration, all! 

Mine: http://pinterest.com/Leasacc/skullea-s-halloween/


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

I just realized I had over 300 pins on my Halloween board on pinterest (way too many good ideas on there), so I had to divide it up into party themes. If you were following me (LBergg) make sure you go back and follow the new boards so you don't miss anything. 

http://pinterest.com/lbergg/halloween-2012-twisted-fairy-tales/

http://pinterest.com/lbergg/halloween-2013-carnevil/

http://pinterest.com/lbergg/halloween/


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I keep getting this message ~Our robots tell us you look a little fishy. Fill out this captcha to prove them wrong!~ when I try to make a pin. Then you have to type in the 'captcha' letters. Is this something new with Pinterest?


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

Pinterest is almost evil in the way it sucks you in. http://pinterest.com/ayzeria/halloween/ But wow, I love all the new ideas!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

RunawayOctober said:


> Lea, Pinterest can still be very glitchy. It's usually not you, it's them. So, sadly, step away from the pins for awhile and it will work again eventually.


Did I just read that right? "Step away from the pins" ?!? I'm only a week into pinterest and am so hooked! 

Sadly, the site must be having issues as we speak, right when I found this thread and am itching to go check out all of my fellow halloweenforum members' pins. Grrr...!

I am doing my best to be patient...in the meantime, here's mine...
http://pinterest.com/kmb12357/


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Great stuff on your boards kmb123. I'm following you!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

marsham said:


> Great stuff on your boards kmb123. I'm following you!


Thanks! Right backatcha! I'm now following you too! What an awesome thing pinterest is that we can all share our ideas through pictures so much easier now! 

I'm also finding that it's a neat way to get to know each other on levels other than Halloween.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

You're right about that. Not only sharing Halloween, but all kinds of great ideas. And it gives insight to the person pinning, their interests reveal a lot about their lives. Now, if I can find the time to incorporate all these fabulous ideas into one spooky party. It's already July-gotta get started making all this stuff!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

You and me both! So many ideas and so little money, time, storage space, husband with patience,.....well, you get the idea!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I went to look for you kmb to follow and I already was following you! here is me ..we have a lot of the same Halloween pins! http://pinterest.com/kel2242/halloween-it-is/


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, I am finding that my Pinterest feed is now full of Halloween stuff all the time! I love it!!! And the easy access to tutorials, and visuals is so awesome.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Following you.........................I agree this is a great way to get to know people's likes


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's mine. http://pinterest.com/purplesneakers/autumn/

It's sort of a jumble of things right now, and I may go through and separate into themes/costumes/food/party ideas/yard haunt props etc. But for now, it is what it is. Enjoy!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Heres mine guys.... I finally joined...didnt want a twitter acct, but I loved interest too much!

http://pinterest.com/mrsfluffsies/halloween-ideas/


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Wow matrixmom, what fun stuff you have on your boards. Now I have something to do tonight-pin away.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I know ...this is so much fun....that way next year I have new plans for halloween...my non-halloween fanatic friends think Im nuts with all my halloween boards.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pins my fav is the black branch on the mantel. So simple but an eery touch don't u think?


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Haven't been here on the forums a lot in the last year or so (due to life stuff), but I'm starting to get back into it. Starting with creating a Pinterest page. I just started it, so I don't have a lot on it yet. But seeing how folks on here use it, its really inspiring.

http://pinterest.com/untruebeliever/

I've started following a bunch of you already, and I'll add the rest over the next few days. Thanks for all the awesome ideas.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> I keep getting this message ~Our robots tell us you look a little fishy. Fill out this captcha to prove them wrong!~ when I try to make a pin. Then you have to type in the 'captcha' letters. Is this something new with Pinterest?


I've gotten that message before.............usually when I "over pin."


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is my Halloween ideas Pinterest board:
http://pinterest.com/redrum/halloween-stuff/

And the one I made for my Bioshock Halloween party theme:
http://pinterest.com/redrum/bioshock-halloween-theme/


I'll probably make more Halloween-related boards-- or divide the first one up further when it gets too big... So I guess if I do make more I'll just make another reply in this thread!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

jenscats5 said:


> I've gotten that message before.............usually when I "over pin."


I plead guilty as charged. 

Great boards everyone! I picked up a few new pins.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm at pinterest.com/mysterymaiden and have had a Halloween and other party ideas boards ever since - I'm coming to find you all!


----------



## Vintagegirl (Jul 11, 2012)

So much fun but be careful highly addictive. What I don't understand is I pin all this cool Halloween stuff on my board but it doesn't come up when u search Halloween. Oh well definetly good for organizing ideas. Have fun.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Since I've been here last WAY more people have made pinterest boards! Hooray! This has quickly become quite an addiction for me. It's a great way to find amazing decor and craft ideas and see what other people are making. LOVE IT! 

Vintagegirl, when you pin or re-pin something, you can add a comment, or change the tag. I think if you add the word Halloween it'll probably come up. I think the wording in the description will help get your pins found


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, Vintagegirl, Pinterest is awesome, especially for this particular purpose, however their search feature leaves something to be desired. Does the board you put it on have the word Halloween in the title? The algorithm is like a little kid, you have to be very specific with what you want it to do....


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey y'all, I'm new to HalloweenForum but not to Pinterest- you have some great stuff! I followed and repinned some stuff from some of you, so I think only fair to share my boards too. 

My Pinterest:
http://pinterest.com/sjbaxter85/

My Halloween Boards:
http://pinterest.com/sjbaxter85/halloween-candy/
http://pinterest.com/sjbaxter85/halloween-party-2012/
http://pinterest.com/sjbaxter85/jacko-ideas/
http://pinterest.com/sjbaxter85/halloweeny-food/
http://pinterest.com/sjbaxter85/halloween/


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Hi SaraB I'm following you now and love your boards. Can't wait to spend some time browsing your pins. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

SaraB! said:


> Hey y'all, I'm new to HalloweenForum but not to Pinterest- you have some great stuff! I followed and repinned some stuff from some of you, so I think only fair to share my boards too.
> 
> My Pinterest:
> http://pinterest.com/sjbaxter85/
> ...



Great boards Sara!!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> I hadn't seen this posted anywhere so I thought I'd share. Pinterest.com is a great way to organize your Halloween ideas. Here's mine to give you an idea of how it works. http://pinterest.com/katshead42/halloween/ Happy pinning.


omg i love those ideas i always wanted 2 make a pumpkin head scarecrow thanxs


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

This thread just made my day! Please feel free to follow me!  http://pinterest.com/seelie9/


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Just recently started using it. 

My Halloween board
http://pinterest.com/donriney/halloween/

and my Cemetery board 
http://pinterest.com/donriney/taphophilia/


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Sometimes I pin so much that I don't remember if I pinned it. lol But this pinterest is a bit ironic no? I pin and pin and get it organized into boards. Then when I look at my boards to review things --there is so much there that I feel disorganized . Too many pins? What to make what not to make? ooh that was cute....ahhh !!!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I must admit, I have those moments, as well. Then I try to ignore what I have pinned to an extent, and envision what exactly I want and what I can do at my haunt, and I go back through my pins from the perspective.


----------

